# Heavy duty bumper prep



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Right I have bought a solid rear bumper for my jeep 
The ad said needs a good clean up bit of an understatement looks like an artifact from the Mary rose
I've cleaned it up with wire wheel it's vey pitted with corrosion it's 5mm steal so not really and issue but I would like a nice finish was going to hydro 80 then a high build primer not sure it will fill the pitting, so I thought a skim of filler. 
Which filler would be best or shall I give up and brush on the hammerite smooth


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

That's crying out for Deox Gel!!! It will pull all of the rust out of the pitting...

Depends on how good a finish you'd want.....I'd consider the skim of filler on that, sanded smooth and then at least one layer of high build primer.....


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

If you have a tall container, like a plastic bin, you could put the ends in a bath of Deox C. That would get rid of a fair bit of that rust. Deox gel would do it too, but you would presumably need a lot.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't mess around with these gels and other similar products just get it sand blasted! If it's thick steel as you say then no worries about distortion etc.. Once it's blasted I'm sure it'll need a complete skim of filler followed by 2K primer.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I have to agree with supernova. It will also cost less to get it sand blasted I guess and will also leave a good key for any filler / primer


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

So no treatment 
Just filler straight over blasted metal, which filler do you guys recomend ?? Only ever used P38 before


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have used the Isopon fillers like P38 before and they are fine - made by Upol I think. The filler everyone seems to rate is Upol Fantastic. I didn't use that because I could only find it in 3 litre tubs, which was way more than I needed. You might have better luck. 

I have been using Aldi direct to metal spray paint for the bits on my projects that you don't see, like brackets, and in the boot. It dries to a hard, dull gloss, and I am very impressed with it. It was the Aldi special the other week and most stores seem to have stock left. Best thing is it is only £3 a can.


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

id take them to get blasted, couple coats of zinc rich epoxy primer let it cure skim with filler , re epoxy, flat then top coat will last forever done correctly!


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

or Blast then skim with upol D metal filler then prime and topcoat


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thinking of going with a stone chip bed liner look 
So gravitex is the weapon of choice heard you get a slightly smoother finish with a proper gun, will it go straight on metal or will I need a primer searches seem to say I can???


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

You could probably put it straight on the metal but it would surely be smoother still if put over primer. Metalflake do zinc primer for £5 a can delivered. Gravitex dries to a matt finish doesn't it? Is that the look you are going for? You can over paint though, unlike some stonechip paints.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I would etch it first then stone chip. You may need to layer it up to get rid of the pitting. 

You could also try a spray filler first and rub that back. Then stone chip.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well decided on wire wheel then hydrate 80 so far so good 
Also decided it didn't look right straight so cut and shut a bend to fit body line better 


Just a skim of filler then top coat


----------

